# WHO approves Dengue fever vaccine



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

FYI and good to know.

http://time.com/4296193/who-dengue-vaccine/



> The World Health Organization (WHO) on Friday endorsed the world's first-ever vaccine for dengue fever, a potentially deadly mosquito-borne virus that threatens to infect close to half of the world's population.
> Unlike malaria, there is no established cure for dengue fever, which can cause severe nausea, bone pain, headaches, rashes, bleeding and even death. The virus can last for up to 10 days. About 390 million people are infected by dengue each year in some 120 countries, particularly in Southeast Asia, Latin America and Africa.
> Read More: Zika Mutates Extremely Quickly, Which Is Why It's So Scary
> Known as Dengvaxia, the vaccine is the product of two decades of research by French-based Sanofi Pasteur. Four countries-Mexico, Brazil, El Salvador and the Philippines-have already licensed Dengvaxia, but Friday's recommendation will likely spur a host of other developing nations to follow suit at a time when climate change and urbanization is putting increasing numbers of people at risk from the mosquito-borne disease. "In countries where dengue is endemic, it's one of the most feared diseases," says Dr. In-Kyu Yoon, director of the Dengue Vaccine Initiative, an international consortium that has partnered with Sanofi. "The trajectory globally is increasing-at this point it's essentially a pandemic."
> ...


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

I hope it works


----------

